# The MAMIL in Winter > A couple of upgrades...



## mike-L (8 Mar 2012)

[Originally blogged on CC: 24 September 2011]

Well, OK. The frame and handlebars 8^).





I maintain its the same bike but maybe I'm stretching it. Everything has moved off the 631 frame to this Trek Madone 4.5 frame I won on Fleabay. Bit of a risk but a big saving over a new bike. Has reduced the bike weight by about 1Kg, so its now just under 9. There is quite a bit of weight I will lose as I slowly replace the ancient kit.










Rides as smooth as steel, but the steering is both sharper and more stable. Only 1 club ride so far, not too fast as I was still getting used to the handlebars. Opted for decent cabling and a professional transfer of the bits - so much more 'tight' than my previous DIY efforts. Here's to more PB breakages!

Rourkie ride up next (The Cat and Fiddle) then looks like I'm going to work up to the Severn Bridge Sportive - so maybe see some CCers there?


----------



## NormanD (8 Mar 2012)

Very nice upgrade indeed


----------

